# Royal thoughts



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 8, 2007)

Just pulled in and unloaded...extremely tired as I manned the pit for the whole cook plus drove partway both ways...very little sleep.

Don't think I'd go back...nice contest, great people, very long expensive drive, very very noisey where we were(next to VERY active train tracks).

Go to talk with Mike Davis...nice guy.

Go some good advice in a lengthy conversation with Paul Kirk.

I'm too tired to finish and I have to go to work and then I'm going up to Buffalo for the Bills-Cowboys game.

I'll finish this later. [smilie=a_zzz.gif]


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 8, 2007)

Get some rest, then fill us in later.  You did good Bubba and Bruce!  Congratulations!


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Glad I opted for the $$$$$$$$$


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 8, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Glad I opted for the $$$$$$$$$



Me too.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 8, 2007)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Rest up then fill me in. I hear somebody stole Scottie Johnson's (CancerSucksChicago.Com) briskets and some equiptment. I heard some of his equiptment was found busted up. Did you hear about it?



Didn't hear about it but it would not suprise me.  I don't think I would return to this contest any time soon.  No one seemed to know anything except the phone number of someone else who was supposed to help but all you'd get with them is a message.  We got there early Friday and had to sit and wait for over 2 1/2 hours for some rectal pore to move his truck he parked right in the middle of our spot the night before.

The parties were unreal including their 2:30am blasting while you are trying to sleeep for the invitational the very next day...but that's the Royal and you know that going in...or should.  NO real big deal.  Train year about 150 yards from our spot...nauseating.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like an experience you'll never forget


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 8, 2007)

It would be all I could do to compete in the comp that is held one mile from my house.


----------



## jwatki (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds like you were in the dark side. we had the opposite experience. Anytime we needed something it was there, The royal is a great contest. You get to see if one is really good or just lucky. It was great seeing everyone.


----------



## Texana (Oct 10, 2007)

I have to agree with Uncle Bubba ... It was fun, but not sure if I would do it again.  It is a long drive, big expense and the noise is just silly.

We were not on the "Dark Side", but we were sandwiched between 3 live bands ... all less than 50 feet in different directions.  It was like a battle of the amps.  And the bad part was the bands pretty much sucked ....

It was nice to meet some forum people both from here and other forums as well.  It was also great to meet and talk to all the greats like  Paul Kirk, Johnny Trigg, Mike Davis, Ray Lampe, Jerry King, Uncle Bubba (deeply sad that Woodman, my idol was not there but neither was "him") and many many more .....

It is something everyone should do at least once, but twice .... well the jury is still out on that one ....


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Oct 10, 2007)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Rest up then fill me in. I hear somebody stole Scottie Johnson's (CancerSucksChicago.Com) briskets and some equiptment. I heard some of his equiptment was found busted up. Did you hear about it?


Scotty is such a nice guy it's hard to believe that people can be so discusting.


----------

